# strip club



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

a boy walks in to a strip club and later his mom finds out and she says,"Did you see anything you weren't supposed to see?" 
The boy says....



Spoiler



"Yeah... I saw dad!"


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

:goofygrin


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

At least he didn't say: "You" :eek2:


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Across the stage, or on it?


----------



## mturnerua (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Badum-crash.

Thank you, I'll be here all week... Be nice to your waitresses, they've been nice to you...


----------

